

 If W. Antarctic Ice Sheet melts, how high will sea levels rise? - sinzone
http://features.csmonitor.com/discoveries/2009/05/15/if-w-antarctic-ice-sheet-melts-how-high-will-sea-levels-rise/

======
MaysonL
Interesting point at the end: the climate models in current use seem to be
wrong (based on the fact that observations are contradicting their
predictions). Just like the global warming deniers are claiming.

Unfortunately for the global warming deniers (and the rest of us): effects
seem to be _worse_ (i.e. faster ice melt, with higher sea levels ahead) than
current models predict.

